# In need of Helmet advice



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2008)

Prior to the end of the season, I want to take the plunge and join the ranks of helmet wearers.  I know that it really is stupid to not wear one.  This said, I know nothing about them.  Obviously I'd never purchase a helmet without trying one on first.

I'm just curious about people's opinions on helmets.


What brand(s) are the most reputable?


A big concern of mine is that the helmet affects my hearing as little as possible.  I had a pretty severe accident while young, ever since this incident, being able to hear skiers around me is very important.  Are some better designed for this than others?


What is a 'good' price for a helmet from said brand?


Do you know of any online sites that offer great prices to order from once I find one that fits properly?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2008)

I've had a couple of Giro Fuse already, good fit and very comfortable. The one thing I like about it besides the fit and one thing to take into consideration is the vents. In this case, it's very easy to open or close them, there's a little lever on top that you just slide back and forth. With some, it's not as easy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2008)

Question why you've had a couple already.  Was the first not all that comfortable or lack features you desired?  Did you crack it getting in a wreck?  Or perhaps you had to dispose of it due to intolerable head stink, :lol:.

What was the price you paid?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Question why you've had a couple already. Was the first not all that comfortable or lack features you desired? Did you crack it getting in a wreck? Or perhaps you had to dispose of it due to intolerable head stink, :lol:.
> 
> What was the price you paid?


 
Crash, good thing I had a helmet on. Got knocked out, but at least I didn't crack my skull:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm sure you were happy that the helmet protected your skull.  Did you think your crash was severe enough to warrant the helmet becoming trash in need of replacement?


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Crash, good thing I had a helmet on. Got knocked out, but at least I didn't crack my skull:
> 
> Ya me too.  When ya get knocked out while wearing a helmet that must be some indication that it's time is up.  Sorry no pics


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 11, 2008)

I have the Giro9, great lid, light weight, 3 setting vent system, soft ears so it wont affect your hearing....about $130 ish


----------



## skibum9995 (Feb 11, 2008)

I currently use a POC Skull that I got for christmas and love it. By far the most comfortable out of the 4 helmets that I have had.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure you were happy that the helmet protected your skull. Did you think your crash was severe enough to warrant the helmet becoming trash in need of replacement?


 

At first I didn't. A week later Iooked at the helmet and noticed the cracks. I think the helmet cost me like $120 on sale. I was a no brainer.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 11, 2008)

I own my third Giro G10.  




I am on my 3rd because i fall hard a lot!  It is a little insurance that it will still be good when I need it.  Also I can sell the year old one and get a new one, for around $10-$15:razz:

The G10 has very good venting, and is controllable by a switch like Andy's Fuse, but they are different head shapes.  My current one is the MX model, and has a visor on it.  The main reason I like it is that when bashing through the woods I just lower my head when there are branches, and it protects my face.  I can hear very good with the soft ear pads.

I also own a Giro Talon for racing.




It provides more protection and is race legal(I was going to be racing in college).
It is not nearly as comfortable as my G10, and I can not hear as well.  I would only recommend a full helmet if you are racing.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 12, 2008)

Lots of great helmets out there. I would go to a good shop and simply check them out for yourself. I have a Giro G10 and it works well but a G9 is pretty similar except the your paying an extra $30 to be able to regulate the vents which I really don't use. I keep them open all the time. The G9 sells in our shop for $100 and the G10 without the brim for $130 .

The Smith Variant is very popular and retails for $150, everyone says that they are really comfortable. We actually have a waiting list for them. If you like the "Air Evac" look the Smith Holt is popular mainly cause Shawn White wears one and they retail for just $70 but have a very basic vent system.


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Giro G10 and like it a lot. Keep checking SAC, I've seen them a couple of times on there for Dirt cheap money. I believe it was around $60. That was with tune-ups but judging by your OP I don't think you would use those anyway.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I have the Giro9, great lid, light weight, 3 setting vent system, soft ears so it wont affect your hearing....about $130 ish





Hawkshot99 said:


> I own my third Giro G10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a Giro 9 and upgraded it to a G10. The vent inserts on the 9 are a PITA. I lost one of them, although Giro did send a replacement set for free. The G10 runs a tad smaller than the 9 which is good because the Large 9 felt a little loose on me. The Large G10 fits perfect. I love it! You can find them on www.backcountry.com for less than $100 from time to time.


----------



## newskier (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Giro G10 and love it. However, helmets are one of those things you really need to go to the store and try on; some are made for oval shaped heads and some for rounder heads, so not every brand/model will fit or be comfortable for you. I tried on tons of helmets before I finally settled on the G10-- it's the one that fits me the best.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2008)

newskier said:


> I have a Giro G10 and love it. However, helmets are one of those things you really need to go to the store and try on; some are made for oval shaped heads and some for rounder heads, so not every brand/model will fit or be comfortable for you. I tried on tons of helmets before I finally settled on the G10-- it's the one that fits me the best.



that's basically my plan, I was just looking for some feedback.  I'll definitely check them out in stores and find the brand/model/size that works best for my dome.  Then I'll look for an end of the season deal online somewhere.


----------



## danny p (Feb 12, 2008)

another vote for the g10.  I went for over 10 seasons without a helmet, and this year has been my first year wearing one.  I will never go back, they are much warmer than a knit hat and the ability to open the vents seals the deal.  i originally bought it for safety, but honestly i recommend them to my friends because of comfort.

edit: i don't know if anyone mentioned it, but it might be worth it to bring your jacket to the shop and make sure your hood is compatible with the helmet, if thats something that is important to you.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> that's basically my plan, I was just looking for some feedback.  I'll definitely check them out in stores and find the brand/model/size that works best for my dome.  Then I'll look for an end of the season deal online somewhere.



Might be worth it to check the Play It Again Sports store on Marginal Way.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Might be worth it to check the Play It Again Sports store on Marginal Way.



Do they sell new stuff or only used?  I would never want to buy a used helmet.  You don't know how hard the previous owner has hit their head in it, compromising the safety.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2008)

I use a Giro Talon now and really like it , warm  , has venting  and offers full coverage , also use a Boeri custom graphic Rage


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay,

Lots of fans of Giro.  I've read that they have some compatiability problems with certain brands of goggles?  True?  True of most helmet brands?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay,
> 
> Lots of fans of Giro. I've read that they have some compatiability problems with certain brands of goggles? True? True of most helmet brands?


 
I've used different goggles with mine and never had any problems. Those would be Spys, Oakleys, and Smith.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay,
> 
> Lots of fans of Giro.  I've read that they have some compatiability problems with certain brands of goggles?  True?  True of most helmet brands?



With any helmet your best bet is to bring your goggles with you to try the fit.  I wouldn't say it's helmet brand related or goggle brand related.  Different goggle/helmet combinations will fit differently on different people's faces too.


----------



## lerops (Feb 12, 2008)

I also have a Giro 10. Be careful with the fit. I thought I had a good fit in the store with another model, went out and skied with it for the day, and it hurt my ears like hell (and no, I don't really have big ears  ). Then I exchanged it for the G10. That is not something you notice when you are trying it on in the store. You will look funny, but try to keep it on for a while. It might be a good time to shop for helmets when you are shopping for other stuff.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay,
> 
> Lots of fans of Giro.  I've read that they have some compatiability problems with certain brands of goggles?  True?  True of most helmet brands?



All helmets will have trouble with some goggles.  The users face shape will contribute to this as well.

I have used Smith, Scott, Spy, Oakley, and Giro goggles with the G10, all have worked great.  But there were also goggles in those brands that did not fit too well.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2008)

In addition to what other said i have used  several differant Carrera OTGs w/my Giro Talon  , 

The only brand that fits too tightly was a Cheap pr of Bolle's i picked up@ TJ MAXX for a rose colored lens deal -- they are ok but seem too tight 

BUT TAKE your goggles with you when trying on helmets


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 12, 2008)

This is my first year skiing with a helmet and got the G10 and you really do not even feel it on your head. I am using Smith goggles with it and they seem to fit fine.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 12, 2008)

I've worn the Carrera Airborne helmet for 4 seasons now. I like the lightweight feel and the extenstive venting it affords. It's considered a freeride snowboard helmet. I specifically sought out a helmet with "soft" earflaps to accommodate hearing better. I previously wore a Leedom softie helmet but after 5 seasons (and a rather significant pony-tail-losing haircut) the fit was no longer right for me.

I have this one in black


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

My Smith goggles were not compatible with my G10. They just never fit right. No big deal on warmer days, but I got a lot of air coming in which is not desirable on colder days. I replaced them with Oakley Crowbars and all is right with the world.


----------



## tree_skier (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a Giro Talon and love it.  I like the extra around the ear protection, especialy in the woods.  Ask Roark about that ear protection


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2008)

So, I think I'm going to go with a Bern 'G'.   I tried on a bunch of different helmets this morning at a shop and this particular model seemed to fit my dome the best.  Giro was not a good fit at all for me. 

Shop had the helmet for $120.  I've found it online for $85 delivered, which I think is a good deal.


Does anyone have anything bad to say about Bern as a helmet company?  The quality seemed to be equal of that as Giro and it had a similar vent control switch on top, though the vents seemed a little smaller an perhaps a couple less than the Giro.

The only drawback was I thought the Giro helmets were a bit more attractive in appearance.  This is very important for me when I'm wearing my one pice bogner suit or my stretch pants :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Does anyone have anything bad to say about Bern as a helmet company?  The quality seemed to be equal of that as Giro and it had a similar vent control switch on top, though the vents seemed a little smaller an perhaps a couple less than the Giro.
> 
> The only drawback was I thought the Giro helmets were a bit more attractive in appearance.  This is very important for me when I'm wearing my one pice bogner suit or my stretch pants :lol:



I have not looked at BERN helmets this year, but last year i know that they were not certified, by the skiing equivalent of D.O.T.  I would check into that before buying one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have not looked at BERN helmets this year, but last year i know that they were not certified, by the skiing equivalent of D.O.T.  I would check into that before buying one.



I'll have to look into that for sure.  If they don't have such a certification I'd be surprised for no other reason than the simple fact that I tried the helmet on at a pretty large chain store - Joe Jones.  They had Giro, Bern, Carrera and some other company that began with L.  Tried them all and the Bern fit perfect.  All of the other brands and models felt like there were significant gaps in various places between my head and helmet contact. That said, I'm sure there are different size pads I could install with all of them to improve the fit, but the Bern did feel like slipping on a comfortable pair of slippers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2008)

Joined the Helmet Ranks


so, I settled on a Maker Helmet, forget the model name.  I left for Black Mountain on Saturday morning at 5:30, figuring it would take me 3 hours with the roads.  Only took 2:30 and I got to North Conway at 7:45 and figured perhaps I'll buy a helmet.  Not ONE ski shop was open.  Even on a Saturday Morning, which was a shock to me.  I'm used to ski shops in Stowe opening at 7-7:30.  So, I headed up the road from N.Conway to Black and going through Jackson noticed Jack Frost ski shop was open.  Went inside, tried on the Maker helmet, only ones they carried and it fit better than anything I had been trying on from various brands over the past two weeks.

I probably could've ordered it online for $40 cheaper, but figured, what's $40 bucks when your protecting your head.


I shall model it for you here with my Powder Face from Black on Saturday


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone looking for a G10 check the daily gear page. Altrec has them for $35. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/24997-giro-g10-helmet.html

That's a really good deal.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 3, 2008)

It's Marker not Maker and you look very stylish....:lol:
$35 for a $130 helmet sounds almost too good to be true.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 3, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> It's Marker not Maker



Unless you're from Boston then it's,"Mahkah" ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like a nice helmet, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I've had a couple of Giro Fuse already, good fit and very comfortable. The one thing I like about it besides the fit and one thing to take into consideration is the vents. In this case, it's very easy to open or close them, there's a little lever on top that you just slide back and forth. With some, it's not as easy.



I have the Giro Fuse as well..I didn't start skiing with a helmet until 2005..it's a really warm helmet and if it's below zero..I usually wear a thin skull-cap under it..the vents are key and if it's a really warm day like 50+ you can remove the ear flaps..I'll be using this helmet for many years to come I'm sure..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Choice  --looks good on you


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck with the brain bucket.

May you never need it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Anyone looking for a G10 check the daily gear page. Altrec has them for $35.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/24997-giro-g10-helmet.html
> 
> That's a really good deal.



that is a GREAT deal.. unfortunatly they only have S and XS.. they won't fit my fat head :sad:


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> that is a GREAT deal.. unfortunatly they only have S and XS.. they won't fit my fat head :sad:



That's too bad. I didn't even check the sizes because I already have one. Unfortunately I paid full price for it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2008)

Giro Fuse in many different sizes right now on SAC.. i just ordered 2  !!


----------

